# My two girls



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Just thought id show you some pics of my girlies.
Tilly first, shes a 17 year old Border Collie X Labrador, my little angel seriously cannot fault this dog.
Love her to bits.Shes just fantastic, extremely well trained, and a little darling,
unless shes protecting me, not such an angel then  (dont she look good for her age!  )

















And Ruby, my 14/15 week old Australian Kelpie X Border Collie bitch.
Shes lovely too, a complete nutter, but what should i expect with her breeding!? 
Shes like Tilly, both VERY intelligent.

















Hope you like  Sorry if the pics are crazy sizes, my photobucket doesnt want to play today 
Aimee x


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Ahh bless....gorgeous dogs and lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Aww! she looks VERY good for her age! lol 17?! Heck!


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Hehe thankyou  
Yeah 17! Im just as surprised lol, her sister (was my nans old dog) Was pts last year. But Tilly is still doing pretty well considering bless her.
Really starting to show her age now though, legs are getting pretty bad (like very stiff and gave way down some steps a while back, had to carry her home) and shes lost alot of her teeth etc etc 
Vet says shes fine and happy in herself though, no real health problems.Just only allowed to go for short walks around our streets/lanes now.
x


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are both gorgeous


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are both absolutely gorgeos and congratulations on such a well looking dog for 17 years of age!


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww thankyou very much 
x


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Both are lovely but I do like Tilly - she does look great for her age.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW Tilly looks amazing for her age  What's the secret? Ruby looks like an absolute cutey and a real live wire


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

great pix, gorgeous dogs... u must be really proud.


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww thanks everyone!
My secret!? haha, i actually dont know  Wish i did, coz i'd let you all in on it haha! Shes just been very well loved and cared for i guess.When she was younger she came EVERYWHERE with me.
Yeah you could call Ruby a livewire  Shes been a complete nutter this morning, and now shes asleep on me, tired herself out  
x


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

beautiful dogs. ruby looks so tiny! so cute!


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

thankyou!  
Aw shes not that small anymore, shes tiny compared to Tilly though, Tilly used to seem a pretty small dog but Ruby makes her look massive now! haha!
ta again everyone xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely Piccys hun... x


----------

